# for the girls: do u like depressed men?



## CopadoMexicano

Yes or no? Maybe?


----------



## SuperSky

Unfortunately a bit... I like being able to make a guy feel happier. Though if they don't get any better then I get frustrated and stop liking them.


----------



## lettersnumbers

I seem to attract them, I like to make people feel better but eventually when you see your not helping it makes you feel helpless and like your not good enough and then you walk away.


----------



## squidlette

It really depends. I don't mind depression, really, but if we're talking the level of depression where someone is just constantly down on themselves or their life, it gets very exhausting trying to be a crutch instead of a partner. If someone is always working towards getting *out* of their depression, and is cognizant of their distorted thinking versus reality, then I don't have a problem with it at all. There are some guys who just will not/cannot believe that someone finds them valuable and wants them around, and I can only try to convince them that I DO in fact think they're worthy of my care and affection for so long before the rejection starts hurting me too. You have to have boundaries, and both parties have to keep sight of those boundaries.

I can't wear my superhero savior cape all the time, and I can't fix anybody else's problems. I *can* listen, I *can* find help, and I *can* do everything within my power to get someone out of their head - but they have to be able to meet me halfway on it, or at least make a valiant attempt.


----------



## Jenikyula gone mad

NO.


----------



## sas111

I don't like happy/peppy/outgoing people, but I also don't like when people constantly complain about their lives. I like pessimistic realists.


----------



## Jinxx

A little. Don't favor them though because I'm depressed enough most of the time. I want to be around someone that'll help cheer me up rather than add on to the negativity even if they're a nice way of reminding you that you're not alone. Guess it depends on how much they carry it off on others to be honest.


----------



## Insanityonthego

There's something about a depressed man that intrigues me. lol Not in an amusing way, but on a psychological perspective. I guess I'm depressed too, so why not. I won't judge a person based on their depression level though, that's shallow. But at the moment, I can better relate with someone who's depressed than with someone who isn't I guess lol


----------



## Bbpuff

I've attracted depressed men before. I had an online boyfriend who was really depressed as well.. Horrible endless work. He'd manipulate everything I'd say, constantly. He kept going on and on, about how he didn't deserve me, and that his life was a waste and he wishes he was never born. Our whole relationship consisted of him whining while I was practically forced to cheer him up, I failed 90% of the time. Plus, I suffer from depression too. I don't want to deal with someone who constantly pushes all their problems on me, when I have my own to deal with. On the other hand if they usually keep quiet about it, I'd be happy to try to make them feel better and we can try to help each other overcome it.


----------



## Ashley1990

Yes i really do


----------



## gusstaf

It depends on the guy. If he's depressed, I prefer that he is seeking some sort of treatment and taking the steps to get better. But I've dealt with depression, so it would be completely hypocritical for me to reject someone just for that reason.


----------



## Lasair

If that person was willing to work on it, and not complain all the time. My boyfriend had depression in the past, I'v had depression in the past and I believe it can help a person become more in touch and realistic - but I could not be with a person who throws everything back at you no matter how hard you try to help


----------



## MrGilligan

I'm sure some of them are okay people. I don't like to be around people who act depressed though. I tend to be pretty happy most of the time. It's weird because I have no self confidence and hate myself, but when I detach myself from myself... O_O I'm pretty happy, and don't want to be around someone who is going to be dragging me down.


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays

Sometimes I have this urge to try to fix them or maybe in some sick twisted sense, it feels good to be with someone that's more f'd up than you. Gets old fast though.


----------



## straightarrows

ur car will make any girl in this world love u


----------



## Luka92

What's likable about depression? :|


----------



## Knowbody

if u aren't willing/trying to overcome it then they don't want you.

sad truth

Optimism is illogical to me though so I honestly wouldn't mind if I had a significant other who was depressed 24/7. It would at least spark some existential discussion. Which is often times better than mindless "fun"


----------



## Nekomata

Not especially, but then overally happy men don't mean much to me either xD. Meh, my boyfriend's depressed anyway so I just need to live with it. That and my own depression of course.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Thanks for the responses


----------



## SAgirl

I want him to be proud of who he is in some regard. I would not like if he withdrew all the time. I would feel really rejected and hurt after awhile.


----------

